
Ask HN: Do I need a CS degree to become a Web developer? - wbdevel
I need about 3 years left of college to earn a CS degree and become a Web developer ?<p>Is this a viable route for me? I&#x27;m mostly interested in Javascript or PHP to make web sites and become freelancer
======
uptown
All you really need is access to a computer, the Internet, and some self
determination. A degree may help you in some ways but it's not essential for
many jobs, including being a web developer. With that said - there's nothing
stopping you from pursing both your degree and starting to freelance to see if
you like it. If nothing else - it'll show potential employers that you're
motivated and likely improve your skills in the process. You don't need
permission to do great work. Good luck!

------
reitanqild
Some of the very best developers I know did well without much schooling.

Others did very well after finishing scool.

Prepare to put lot of effort into getting a job and advancing your career if
you choose to go without though.

------
ramtatatam
My educational background is industrial automation - at University there was
not so much of computer science included (in fact apart from basic Turbo
Pascal syntax there was no other programming-related courses). Though I was
fixed on programming since I was 12 (was starting from silly programs like
password, gradually "upgrading" towards complex data structures and
algorithms, through machine learning and finishing at software engineering
best practices, exercising different software life cycles and dev/ops
concepts) and ended up working within web technologies (Python, HTML,
JavaScript) and ultimately leading all technical aspects of development in my
current employment. So this story would suggest a degree is not necessary in
order to be successful. Passion and right motivation are crucial.

There is good money in this industry however passion should come from all
great and creative stuff you can bring to life in this micro cosmos we call
computers.

When I hire people I try to find out if they are passionate about programming.
Degree might be a nice bonus but not a must. Hired some inexperienced devs
over those presenting years of experience and degree just because they had
this "spark" in them.

Having said all of this you need to be aware that University degree is an
entry point in many top posts out there. Many recruiters would also reject
your CV just on this premise of not having a relevant degree. So if you are
young and still have time to study (i.e. no family / day job) I would advice
to stretch your muscles and invest your time to get a degree. In time you will
find it will be only more difficult to get one.

Good luck :-)

------
blackflame7000
You don't need a CS degree, but it will help open doors in your career. Also
freelancing is a difficult career path because you have to constantly be on
the lookout for your next project. Additionally, with no portfolio or
experience, people are unlikely to hire you to do a freelancing project.

------
smt88
If you pursue PHP, be aware that most PHP deployments are on WordPress.
Developing for WordPress can get you a lot of money, but it is a specializes
skill set that you need to intentionally learn.

JavaScript is a necessity, of course.

~~~
wbdevel
I was thinking becoming a WP dev but does that mean I need to understanding
PHP fully?

~~~
reitanqild
You'll have a major disadvantage if you don't understand the syntax. This
should take a day, a weekend or maybe a week to learn.

As for understanding everyone elses code: getting good at this is one of the
things we professionals often struggle with ("why did (s)he do it this way
here and that way there?")

Also don't put too much effort into things that don't pay off in day-to-day
work.

Get a good IDE (Netbeans is free, I even prefer it, some people prefer
PHPStorm which is paid.)

Stay curious, continue learning, most likely you cannot and will not stay a
PHP dev for the rest of your life.

------
sjs382
No

